# Olympics



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Any one watching?

I must admit I do try to catch sharron each morning, sod the rest of it! Have you seen the nips on the woman? She had a bra (I assume) vest top and a tracksuit top on yesterday morning and they were still clearly visible!

I hope they keep her on after the swimming finishes.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

She doesn't look like a swimmer







but I can't pronounce until see her doing some backstroke.


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

I just found out who she is!







I'll pay attention to her name from now on.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

They are a bit like chapel hat pegs aren't they







.

I'm afraid I don't find her attractive though







.

The Olympics does provide some amusement for a dirty old bugger like myself







.

I think that the women athletes have so much trouble keeping their knickers under control that perhaps they ought to employ a professional to adjust them.

I wrote to The Olympic Committee offering my services as knicker adjuster but have not yet had a reply







.

I could be poised, with my crooked finger, ready to rush on at the end of a race and eliminate annoying ride up. A tyre iron might be required for some of the sprinters..........

Just a dream







.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

raketakat said:


> I'm afraid I don't find her attractive though
> 
> 
> 
> ...












Takes all sorts I suppose. She's in fantastic shape for a 42 year old MILF! Got my fix this morning, fantastic!

Some of the gymnastic girls last night were very tasty









Anyone know when the beach vollyball starts?


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

MILF









That's not a horological term


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I think I'm getting rather carried away (I wish) with Ms Davies. Fantasizing about the things I'd like her to do with her whip!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Just noticed she wears a watch!


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

pg tips said:


> Just noticed she wears a watch!


Paul, you must be getting old









I can't see a watch


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

It's 3-15 nipple time!!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

She's alright from the neck down


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> MILF


Paul you old dog.....you do need to watch your internet history dont you!!!









Jason


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

there was a programme on tv last week one of those America crime drama things can't remember what it was called. Any way the word MILF was used to describe one woman. The 710 asked me what it meant and like a fool I told her.

"And how exactly do you know that's what it means?" was her response!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> like a fool I told her


Oldest 710 trick in the book...


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

And I fell for it like a pleb! You'd think I'd have learnt by now!


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

pg tips said:


> Anyone know when the beach vollyball starts?


 The beach volleyball has started and for all I know its finished







.

This very popular sport has not received much coverage ( which is just as I like it







)







.

There I was waving my little sand brush, ready to whisk those abrasive particles out of sensitive places and......nothing







....









There has been trouble at'mill though...the organisers have employed scantily clad cheerleaders to provide "entertainment" during breaks and the volleyballers have complained because it makes a mockery of their sport.......shame







.

I've been stuck with bleedin' hosses and men grunting in boats







...


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

JoT said:


> She's alright from the neck down


 I can see your point there John







.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Just been watching some of the athletics .... the stadium is almost empty ... can't be more than a few hundred spectators ... the Greeks are showing a remarkable disinterest with the games


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

the 710 told me that she heard that tickets were as much as 200 euros! probably the reason why the take up isn't good. The gymnnastics last night was the same.


----------



## Jules (Aug 2, 2004)

pg tips said:


> there was a programme on tv last week one of those America crime drama things can't remember what it was called


Sorry to be a muppet guys









But ...

. Any way the word MILF was used to describe one woman. The 710 asked me what it meant and like a fool I told her.

"And how exactly do you know that's what it means?" was her response!









Could somebody tell ME what it means?!??


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

It's an American isim Jules popular on many "adult" sites. It stands for Mothers I'd like to **** and refers to some men (usually young) being attracted to older women usually but not always their friends mothers i.e "god I think your mum is dead sexy" (I had a mate who said that to me once we we're 13. I nearly died!!!)! Tends to be used to describe any good looking female who has given birth now days.

btw I think that's what it means as of course I've never seen such sites myself


----------



## Jules (Aug 2, 2004)

Cheers

Not only am I a neophyte in the horological world ... but also in the wonders of the world wide web .... this is what comes of living in a cul-de-sac


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

There is a street here with this name







so I guess I really live on cul-de-sac (dead-end in French).


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I am watching the athletics ... cant make out who is who .... all the running kit has changed again ... I was just getting used to the last ones.

Why did the British team move away from the red and blue horizontal stripe?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

JoT said:


> Why did the British team move away from the red and blue horizontal stripe?


 Probably because some sports clothing company paid them to so they can sell the new kit to the public.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

pg tips said:


> Probably because some sports clothing company paid them to so they can sell the new kit to the public.


 I thought capitalism would be behind it somewhere ... in that case I approve


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

pg tips said:


> Tends to be used to describe any good looking female who has given birth now days.


I just realized that I'm dating a MILF!










The term really picked up in usage a few years back after being popularized by the sophomoric comedy "American Pie".


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Wonder if the ladies have something similar? That would be FILF then.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I am starting a MILF thread


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Jules said:


> .... this is what comes of living in a cul-de-sac


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Nalu said:


> being popularized by the sophomoric comedy "American Pie".


 comedy in inverted commas I think. Am I alone in thinking this was probably one of the most overhyped films of recent times? I didn't find it in the least bit funny. Probably a "seperated by a common language" thing.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

It's all very nice winning gold medals ... but all this blubbering ... what's that all about ... we are turning into Europeans ... what happened to the stiff upper lip?

Good god we will be kissing each other and speaking french next


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Agree, PG, I found it amusing in parts (Eugene Levy's scenes as the hipster dad), but mostly not. Yet it entered the vernacular to such a degree that you had to see the movie just to understand water cooler conversations. And RLT Forum postings.

OTOH, there are some marked difference beween British and American comedy that confounds me (and other 'mericans) at times. The British obsession with puns and double entendres is just one example (well-parodied by Mike Myers in the Austin Powers flicks). The American obsession with dick and fart jokes, hilariously self-parodied in "Jay and Silent Bob Strike Back" is another. There are times here (and at TZ-UK) when I'm lost (mostly the political/current affairs stuff)







, yet there are many times when I'm laughing out loud at my computer







I came here for the watches, I stay for the laughs.

There is a reality show running now called "The Last Comic Standing" - a "Survivor" for standup comedians that involves comedic challenges. Jay London is a contestant who does all his gigs, which consist of mostly one liners, with his coat over his right arm. While I think this is absolutely riotous, I don't think one audience member in a hundred understands the silent joke


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

JoT said:


> Good god we will be kissing each other and speaking french next


 Oooh la la, mon cher Johnnie







.


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

BDR! (beaucoup de rire)


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

More French Connection...

http://www.cbc.ca/olympics/history/1900.html


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

due to the total lack of coverage of beach vollyball on the bbc I thought I'd make amends and post a picture!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> "Jay and Silent Bob Strike Back"


Very funny film....


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Uncle Marvo wants to know wich watch is she wearing.

























A Swatch maybe?


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

And all the other equivalent smilies. Thanks, PG!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

guess what the beeb had one of the 1/4 finals on this afternoon, things are lookin up!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

pg tips said:


> due to the total lack of coverage of beach vollyball on the bbc I thought I'd make amends and post a picture!


 Good God in heaven above.


----------

